# Problème ePub



## am-st (10 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous, je fais appel à vous car j'ai 2 petits problèmes avec les fichiers ePub.

Le 1e est quand je veux envoyer un fichier depuis iBook, j'ai bien la flèche qui me permet d'envoyer par mail, copier, etc... quand je fais envoyer par mail la fenêtre s'ouvre mais au lieu d'avoir le fichier j'ai juste l'intitulé "consulter ce livre" avec en dessous le nom mais c'est tout je n'ai que ce texte donc pas de fichier, rien à ouvrir...
La même manip avec un pdf dans iBook marche par contre...

Ensuite mon 2ème problème vient de la synchronisation iBook entre mon iphone et mon iPad, tout est coché dans iCloud mais ce que je télécharge d'un côté n'apparaît pas de l'autre...
Est il tout simplement possible de synchroniser sans passer par iTunes? Car je n'ai pas d'ordinateur...

Merci d'avance pour votre aide ;-)


----------

